# Madman Burns Candles



## surfaceone (May 30, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Mike!

 I can see the glow from your cake brightening the sky, yonder.

 Will there be Birthday Bottles?


----------



## epackage (May 30, 2013)

Happy Birthday MM!


----------



## glass man (May 30, 2013)

HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A WONDERFUL BLESS AND VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY BROTHER!!! []  JAMIE


----------



## Dugout (May 30, 2013)

Happy Birthday, we hope you are not a "madman" today! []


----------



## bubbas dad (May 30, 2013)

happy birthday mike!


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 30, 2013)

Ditto. I hope that's enough.


----------

